# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Netmod Prob again...

## DebianOS

Helloz...
Πρόβλημα: Με Windows XP 32bit εγκατεστημένα και σύνδεση του netmod μεσω usb θύρας με τον υπολογιστή όταν γίνετε τερματισμός στον Η/Υ αυτός κάνει επανεκκίνηση. Έχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα και τπτ, όλο τα ίδια. Δυστηχώς από παλαιώτερη εμπειρία που είχα με την συγκεκριμένη συσκευή όταν η επικοινωνία με τον Η/Υ ειναι usb μαμιέται το σύμπαν, είτε δεν θα τερματίζει είτε στην ψύχρα επανεκκινεί η κολλάει ο υπολογιστής. Για να λύσω την πιθανή απορία γιατί δεν συνδέω τν συσκευή μέσω της σειριακής θύρας (COM), αναφέρω πως η συγκεκριμένη μητρική της asus δεν έχει τέτοια θύρα. Δοκίμασα και μετατροπή με διάφορους connectors που μετατρεπουν την σειριακή σε παράλληλη αλλα σε αυτή την περίπτωση δεν βλέπω την συσκευή καθόλου από το λειτουργικό......

----------


## Anexann

Κοίτα να αναβαθμίσεις τo firmware και τους drivers. Σε κάθε νέα έκδοση γίνονται μικροβελτιώσεις.

Μπορείς να βρεις τα πάντα εδώ.

----------


## sdikr

Θα βάλεις τους usb drivers  *Χωρις*  το capi

----------


## DebianOS

Thanls brothers που ασχολειθήκατε but όπως αναφέρω πιο πάνω δοκίμασα τα πάντα.
Το prob λύθηκε και όπως είπε και ο τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ που κάνει την διανομή και τοποθετεί τις συγκεκριμένες συσκευές <<ΑΛΛΗ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΙΚΕΣ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΕΣ ΕΠΕΣΕ ΕΝΔΟΞΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΕΔΙΟ ΤΗΣ ΜΑΧΗΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΟΛΕΜΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΛΑΙΠΩΡΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΤΩΝ>>. Ήταν χαραγμένη στο πρόσωπό του η ικανοποίηση που τραβιόμουν τόσο καιρό με την γ@μ*συσκευή. Τελικά αρχίζω να πιστεύω πως όλοι αυτοί τελικά την βρίσκουν...
IFXARISTOYME ELLADA που είπε και ο καραμήτρος στην τελετή λήξης των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων...

----------


## gravis

Βασικα είπε " ευχαριστούμε η ατινα, ευχαριστούμε η ελλαντα"  :Very Happy:

----------

